# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  [sondage termin] Quel est le meilleur Antivirus , firewall, etc ?

## Jean-Philippe Dub

SONDAGE TERMIN MERCI DE CONSULTER LES DERNIERS SONDAGES ICI






> Cher membres du club,
> 
> Vous utilisez quoi comme *Anti virus*, *firewall*, ou suite de scurit ?
> 
> Que conseillez comme comme top du top du luxe en scurit pour *XP* ?
> 
> Vos avis ? qu'utilisez-vous ? pourquoi ? avantages et dsavantage ?
> 
> Si vous n'avez pas d'anti virus tlchargez AVG Free dition :
> ...

----------


## farscape

salut,
bon alors je complete:
*a la maison:*
moi j'utilise ZoneAlarm c'est bien c'est gratuit (pas la version pro) c'est en franais .
et je suis tanche !
le lien sur 01net.com
http://telecharger.01net.com/windows/Internet/internet_utlitaire/fiches/10024.html
il faut insister le site est tres sollicit.
pour tester l'tanchit de la machine :
https://grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
anti virus MCAFEE ,Mozilla pour l'acces internet.

*Au bureau :*
Firewall :logiciel :Wingate fournit aussi l'acces VPN Securis.
Messagerie MDAEMON : avec anti-virus Kapersky integr (il est vraiment super) ,Anti-spam integre ,gestion des dossiers publics ,acces messagerie par internet etc..
anti-virus sur les machines MCAFEE version entreprise.
Mozilla et IE suivants les postes et outlook pour le client de messagerie.

 ::D:

----------


## Nono40

> ANTIVIRUS :
> - AntiVir (gratos, efficace)


Pas d'accord, c'est une vrai daube. Je l'ai install chez ma soeur et il n'a vu qu'un seul virus sur la demi douzaine prsent...
J'tais plus efficace que lui avec l'explorateur, le mode sans chec et regedit   ::wink::  

Un autre gratuit ( plus efficace qu'antivir ) : AVG 
http://www.grisoft.com/us/us_index.php

Perso j'utilise Norton Parsonnal FireWall 2002 ( avec antivirus ) avec l'abonnement  jour.
La version 2004 pose de gros soucis avec certains sofgt de dbogage...

----------


## Olivier Delmotte

Pareil, *zone alarm* il est trs bien

pour l'antivirus je teste AVG la, il a pas l'air trop trop mal et il est gratuit mais avant j'tais bien branch par PC-Cillin, il fonctionne nickel et les mise--jour sont trs vites disponibles en cas de nouveau virus (d'ailleurs dans cuila y'a un firewall intgr que j'aime pas trop trop)

----------


## Greg01

- Look'n'stop 2.04sp2 : tout simplement gnial mais pas facile  configurer pour les dbutant. Trs leger, trs discret.
- McAfee Desktop firewall 8 : beaucoup plus simple  configurer, mais avec quelques lacunes (pas de stateful inspection par exemple).

- Norton Antivirus : a reste un bon produit, fiable, et les mises  jours signatures arrivent assez vite.

J'ai test ANTIVIR, et j'ai chop des virus qu'il n'a jamais dtect ... Heureuse que les fix de secuser.com ont rpar tout a. Donc je dconseille vivement !

----------


## Bloon

Firewall : Sygate Personnal Firewall

tester si on est bien protg :
http://scan.sygate.com/stealthscan.html

comparatif :
http://www.firewall-net.com/tools/compare.php?l=fr

Anti-virus : AVG Free Edition
http://www.grisoft.com/us/us_index.php

Antispy : ad-aware de Lavasoft

Bloon

----------


## neo.51

J'ai antivir comme anti virus et kerio comme firewall perso...


Mais en fait antivir je le dsactive souvent   ::lol::  si :

 ::arrow::  Le firewall est bien configur
 ::arrow::  On ouvre pas les fichiers joints de mails foireux
 ::arrow::  On tlcharge pas n'importe quoi sur le net
 ::arrow::  *On met  jours rgulirement windows avec windows update*

Il n'y a aucunne raison de choper un virus   ::lol::  et ces maudis antivirus m'nnervent because a fait ralentir ma machinne pour pas grand chose   ::P:  


Anti spyware : spybot et ad-aware

----------


## Invit

Personne n'a test Norton Internet Security? il est cens tout faire (anti-virus, fire-wall, anti-spywares) et est dispo en franais.
J'aimerais savoir si c'est recommendable  des non informaticiens.

----------


## khany

::D:  Sans l'avoir test moi-mme, j'ai eu des chos pas trop positif d'une connaissance qui travaille avec des PC en rseau sous routeur (donc firewall intgr) et qui a trouv que ce n'tait pas la solution idale comme antivir, antispam car il dit que tous les PC taient ralentis.

A prendre au conditionnel, je n'ai pas vu l'install ni rien   ::wink::

----------


## Drosera

> Personne n'a test Norton Internet Security? il est cens tout faire (anti-virus, fire-wall, anti-spywares) et est dispo en franais. 
> J'aimerais savoir si c'est recommendable  des non informaticiens.


J'ai ce *truc* depuis quelques mois, version 2004.
Effectivement a fait tout. Je journal est plein de dtection d'intrusion et de pub bloqus, il possde un outil de tracking qui fait bien commercial, etc...
Pour le paramtrage, j'y connais rien ou pas grand chose, donc je l'ai laiss faire tout seul mais j'imagine bien que ce n'est pas la panace.
Ceci tant, je me demande si je ne suis pas plus protg par la vtuste de mon vieux win98 que par le *truc*, il faudrait l'essayer avec un OS rcent.
Pour finir, je le crois responsable de la consomation de 20  25% de mes 256 Mo de RAM.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Si j'en crois ce comparatif, le firewall ultime gratuit serais  :
http://www.firewall-net.com/tools/compare.php?l=fr

*Kerio Personal Firewall* presque aussi bien que le meilleur des payants ?   :8O:

----------


## farscape

> *Kaspersky Personal Antivirus 4.5*
> Cet antivirus est de loin le meilleur de tous. I


je confirme il est install depuis plus 2 ans en tant que plugin sur mon serveur de messagerie (bureau) il fait bien des mises a jour journalieres pas  
un virus qui passe par la messagerie. il gere meme les maj d'alertes de l'editeur (il faut s'enregistrer ). !
maintenant  le produit version 'home' je le connais pas.
 ::D:

----------


## ovh

> Personne n'a test Norton Internet Security? il est cens tout faire (anti-virus, fire-wall, anti-spywares) et est dispo en franais.
> J'aimerais savoir si c'est recommendable  des non informaticiens.


Bof pas terrible, je l'avais install chez quelqu'un et j'ai d le virer parce qu'il n'est pas pratique (il faut tre root pour autoriser ou non des programmes, sans a l'application ne pourra pas se connecter), il est assez lourd, et je souponne qu'il faisait planter et ramer  fond ladite machine sur laquelle je l'avais mis... (qui n'est pas vieille pourtant)

Chez moi j'avais norton anti-virus 2003 mais il a expir aussi  ::mouarf::  et j'ai voulu en mettre un autre car je le trouvais assez lourd, surtout au niveau des mises  jour qui prennent super longtemps et font tourner ton disque dur comme une toupie !  ::evil::  Par contre au niveau interface, norton est clair je trouve.

J'ai essay F-Secure (version d'val)... H bien c'est de la m... !! Sur un Windows 2000 Server au boulot a avait foir, a saturait la machine  mort, et sur ma machine perso win xp pareil (cpu  100% au moindre clic) ! Bref je me suis empress de virer a. Finalement j'ai mis *AVG Free*, et j'en suis content. Lui au moins s'installe sur les serveurs (norton et macafee refusent de s'installer sur win server), et il est relativement efficace (bien qu'il ne scanne pas les archives, mais sinon il a un shield mmoire, il scanne les fichiers excutable, les mails).
Sous linux, j'ai mis clamav mais malheureusement il ne scanne pas automatiquement les fichiers... trop compliqu  configurer j'y reviendrai peut-tre un jour.

Au niveau firewall : ZA sous Win et iptables sous linux.

----------


## unicyclon

J'aurais aim savoir, pour vous, quel est le meilleur antivirus qu'on puisse trouver sur le march actuellement. Pour l'instant, j'ai Kaspersky AntiVirus Personal 5 avec lequel je n'ai aucun problme. Il a un score de dtection de 100% avec un test sur plus de 6000 fichiers infects par tous types de virus, il offre une mise  jour officielle toutes les 3 heures au moins, et est en plus super lger et stable.

Malgr cela, j'aimerais savoir quels sont vos antivirus de prdilection, lesquels sont les plus efficaces, pour, pourquoi pas, changer...

----------


## Swog

Salut,

Pour ma part, J'utilise BitDefender Professional...

Il est trs stable, (le par-feu est un peu ***** mais l'anti-virus est parfais)...

Il me scanne les mails, les flux de peer-to-peer (utiliser pour le partage de freeware) et tout et tout et tout  :;):  :;): 

il possde deux types de scan : un par signature, et un heuristique, et  au moins une mise  jour par semaine...

Il est trs stable (sauf lecteurs rseau  ::cry::  ), et consome trs peu de ressoures

Bonne continuation
Swog

----------


## unicyclon

Une mise  jour toutes par semaine ??? Ca me parrat un peu lger quand mme comme frquence...

----------


## Swog

Une par semaine, c'est le minmum que j'ai eu vu...

Je me retrouve souvent avec plusieurs mises  jours par jour...

De plus n'oublie pas qu'il possde un moteur heuristique, la base de donnes n'est peut-tre mise  jour que quand un (relativement) grand nombre de virus ou un nouveau tyoe de virus apparait...

En tous cas, il me satisfait pleinement...

Bonne continuation
Swog

----------


## unicyclon

Le moteur heuristique est une vaste blague. Son champ d'action est le suivant : il excute les documents Office contenant des macros, ainsi que les scripts Java, VBS, et JavaScript en mulant leur environnement normal afin de voir s'ils effectuent des actions suspectes. Ce moteur, et surtout celui de BitDefender, que je connais bien, est incapable de dtecter efficacement les fichiers EXE ou COM infects.

La seule technologie qui serait efficace contre ces fichiers est la technologie Bloodhound de Symantec, mais malheureusement, comme l'efficacit du moteur standard est plus que perfectible, a en fait un produit plus que moyen.

En plus, tout moteur heuristique qu'il intgre, un antivirus se basant sur cette technologie pour dtecter les nouveaux virus plutot que sur une ractivit de quelques dizaines de minutes en cas d'pidemie virale est  proscrire. D'aprs ce que tu dis, BitDefender en fait partie.

PS : Kaspersky embarque lui aussi un moteur heuristique

----------


## Grimaud

Pour ma part je reste fidele a Norton. Certes il est "payant" mais niveau protection c un des meilleurs je pense. Le firewall est assez performant et au niveau maj et detection de virus il est tres au point.
Il protege egalement ma messagerie et niveau anti spam il est terrible!!! Il supprime 95% des spam que je recois (plus de 100 par jour. je sais j'aurais jamais du me desinscrire des premieres spam que g recu ;-) )
Petit point noir en plus d'etre payant il consomme un peu plus de ressources que pas mal d'antivirus mais bon c un mal pour un grand bien

----------


## unicyclon

Non, norton n'est pas un des meilleurs. Il fait un faible 87% de dtection. Trop faible  mon got...

----------


## lanonyme

Bonjour,

J'ai voter Autre  ::P:  




> Jai utilis Norton antivirus j'ai eu des problmes ya des virus quil narrive pas a enlev Kaspersky est trs efficace mais il alourdie la machine
> j'ai test la version d'evaluation de set NOD32 c extrat discret et efficace.


Je dirai la mme chose, en precisant que je n'ai jamais utiliser Norton  cause de certain avis ...
J'ai utiliser Kapersky mais sous WinMe avec sa v3 sans le Center, qui tournait correctement. Mais il est vrai que j'ai remarquer que la v5 (je crois), sur XP, pose pas mal de soucis (lourdeur).

J'utilise donc actuellement NOD32, qui est comme le dis aityahia et en plus n'affecte pas les performance de la machine.

lanonyme

----------


## elitost

A la maison, je gre un firewall matriel avec le Linksys WRT54G.

Et comme antivirus AVG Free Version.

Mais bon, j'ai dj eu des surprises

----------


## shadowmoon

lequel de ses 2 firewall, en freeware, est le plus performant : sygate ou kerio ?

----------


## pepper18

pour ma part je n'utilise que des gratuits : 

antivirus : avast (la protection rsidente est trs efficace) et a-squarred (il me trouve parfois des virus non dtect par avast)

firewall : zonealarm (discret et efficace)

antispyware : spybot (la rfrence) et adaware (tr bon complmnt  spybot)

----------


## berceker united

> Moi j'utilise bitdefender 9 pro et il est super sauf le firewall un peu trop ennuyant a cause de ses alerte c'est pour cela que j'ai pris Zone Alarme, et sur mon ancien PC j'utilise Avast tres bien aussi mais il n'efface pas tous les malwares


J'utilise aussi BitDefender car trs lger et discret. Concernant les alerts tu peux les enlever et proposer une dcision. Le scan est trs lg aussi et detecte bien les petits filous. Si je devais le comparer a Norton. BitDefender lui colle un front Kick. Avec norton j'ai eu trop de mauvaise surprise aprs lui avoir fait trop confiance.

----------


## Alexandre K

Bonjour,

je suis nouveau et non informaticien.

J'ai vot Sans Opinion. 

La raison est qu'en fait il me semble impossible de rpondre catgoriquement  cette question : "Quel est le meilleur antivirus ?".

Les experts eux-mmes sont incapables d'y rpondre. Sur le site de Kapersky, il y a un topo trs bien fait sur la question. Et trs objectif dans le mesure o c'est possible.

Vous avez aussi un lien vers un site d'un allemand (je crois) qui rgulirement "compare" les performances des diffrentes solutions prsentes sur le march.

Le lien : http://www.av-comparatives.org/seite...se_2006_05.php

De fait la meilleure solution est globale :

Possder diffrents moyens de contrle complmentaires (attention aux conflits). 

Pour ma part sous XP SP2, j'ai F-Secure (performance mdiocre) + un anti-trojan (A2, trs efficace car bonnes mises  jour) + Ad-Aware personal Free (pas terrible, trs lent et mises  jour irrgulires) + Spybot (sympathique mais mises  jour irrgulires) + Windows Defender (pas mal).

Un bon truc simple et efficace : CCleaner. Slectionnez le maximum de choses  nettoyer aprs surf. Vous aurez dj bien commenc votre nettoyage.
A2 est bien aussi.

Par contre F-secure, est un logiciel "lourd" et dfaillant. Il signale des choses mais ne peut ni les supprimer ni les nettoyer. Ce qui est tonnant, c'est qu'il se connecte trs rgulirement  sa base de donnes. 

J'en conclus la mme chose que des experts, ce qui fait un bon antivirus, c'est la qualit du travail des quipes de la socit de soft, sa dispersion gographique et son interactivit gnrale.

Donc si une logique financire l'emporte en interne, la qualit du produit peut s'en ressentir  la longue. Un bon produit  l'instant "ti" peut devenir un mauvais produit  l'instant "ti+1".

Enfin, les experts affirment que le vrai problme rside dans le fait que les antiprogrammes de toutes sortes sont fabriqus par des humains. Et le vritable ennemi est la capacit cratrice et adaptative de ces derniers.

On verra donc de nouvelles menaces apparatre trs rgulirement et parfaitement adaptes aux solutions prsentes sur le march. Elles arriveront  djouer les mesures en place.

D'o, CQFD, c'est bien la qualit des quipes (donc du service) qui est dterminant. De ce fait un mauvais produit aujourd'hui peut devenir un bon produit demain. Et vice versa.

Voila, c'tait mon opinion, un soupon argumente.

EDIT : pardon le lien ne fonctionne pas bien depuis le Forum. Pour l'utiliser, il faut sortir du site. A "l'extrieur", il fonctionne. Vous devriez arriver sur une page o les diffrents logiciels sont compars. Bonne lecture.

----------


## SnakemaN

Bon pour ajouter ma pierre a l'difice :

Anti virus/bouclier :
Avast4 edition familiale (maj reguliere et ultra rapide) [gratuit]

FireWall :
MacAfee Personnal firewall (Simplicit et efficacit) [gratuit  ::lol::  ]

Anti-Spy :
Spybot et le surveillant de base de registre [gratuit]


Pas trop de soucis pour le moment


Ps: Pour le McAfee gratuit c'etait une version complete offerte a tous les abonn AOL il y a longtemps mais il marche toujours !

----------


## marabu83

salut je suis nouveau sur se forum et je voulais un petit peu d'aide actuellement j'ai comme antivirus :antivir (gratuit ) et comme firewall : zone alarm pro 
  je suis en reseau  par courent porteur ( cpl) je suis chez free et je voudrais savoir si  je suis bien proteger ?? si je ne le suis pas que doi-je changer merci d'avance our vos reponse ====>m@r@bu83

----------


## spirit_epock

zone alarm grosse passoire et fout la merde

prends bitdefender

----------


## marabu83

a ouai mais je sais que bitdefender et un tres bon antivirus mais je voudrasiu n gratuit et tt compris de bitdefender cher pas si sa existe mais bon le  9 pro est exelent a se qu'il parait

----------


## Invit

J'utilise Avast aussi bien sous Windows que sous Linux. C'est en Franais, pas le moindre virus qui passe et GRATUIT!

webrider

----------


## knoum

Bonsoir,


Je viens d'installer BitDefender Internet Security 10 et franchement je trouve que leur solution s'amliore de plus en plus.

----------


## mxiaens

Bonjour  tous. je vais donc rpondre au sondage pour mon premier post : 

Rseau familial : ordis sous Windows XP, modem adsl coupl  une passerelle wifi (de Linksys) et donc avec une protection firewall active, ports ouverts  la demande, hormis les principaux : 80, 21, 443, 110, 25.

Antivirus : NOD32, pas un des mieux mais il n'est pas mal not (le meilleur je crois c'est Kaspersky) mais en tout cas le plus lger en Ram.

J'avais achet Bit Defender que j'ai supprim, trop lourd, bug trop... la suite ne m'a pas convaincu.

Antispyware : spybot

Jusqu' maintenant (2,5 ans) avec cette config, pas d'emmerdes.

Et depuis 5 jours je dbute sous une distribution SuSe 10.1 x86_64.

----------


## speedev

Salut 

Je suis grand navigateur de la toile et dispose d'AVG free edition depuis des annes...j'ai donc eu les version 6.x jusqu' celle actuelle, la 7.
Je n'ai jamais eu le moindre ppin, les mises  jour sont frquentes, et surtout il ne bouffe pas de processeur et est discret!

Merci AVG ^^

----------


## pi-2r

Pour moi, il n'y pas de meilleur antivirus.
Chaque antivirus possde des fonctionnalits qui lui sont propre comme:

-La mthode de recherche par signature.
Rapide est simple, mais cela ncessite un nombre important d'opration( ex : les fragments du code examin doivent tre a chaque fois compars  la base entire)

-La mthode de recherche  heuristique.
L'algorithme de recherche heuristique des virus est bas sur la recherche dans le code du programme d'instruction ressemblant  au virus et sert galement  dtecter les virus dont la signature n'est pas encore prsente dans la base.

-La mthode de recherche bhavioriste.
L'algorithme de recherche bhavioriste des virus consiste  surveiller les actions "non classique" ( voire atypique) dans le systme et  en informer l'utilisateur.
C'est pour cela qu'il est parfois recommand  de ne pas install 2 antivirus sur le mme systme d'exploitation (ex: l'antivirus A considre l'antivirus B comme suspect car celui-ci surveille l'activit du systme)

Cependant, il est assez simple de tromper un antivirus en modifiant la signature d'un programme suspect (ex : grce  winhex).
De plus, selon  kaspersky lab, le taux de russite pour trouver un virus avec la recherche  heuristique , ne dpasse pas 30%.

Enfin, pour ne pas avoir trop de problme, il est conseill de savoir ou "l'on met les pieds" lorsque l'on est sur le net  :;):  .

----------


## TheoBenson

pour moi l'Antivirus prefer a condition de telecharger les derniere definition et surtous les deniers patch c'est : Symantec Antivirus Corporate V10.1.0.394

et comme firewall j'utilise une machine linux dot de netfilter que j'administre a distance equip de 2 carte reseaux.

----------


## Ubiquit

En ce qui me concerne c'est Kaspersky + Kerio qui m'ont convaincu. Cela dit depuis que j'ai la Cbox (cegetel) j'utilise plus de logiciels de scurit, le routeur suffit bien.

----------


## argoet

Je viens de passer en revu ce POST.  :8O:  
et concernant AVG  ::P:   : les seules problmes rencontrs sont ceux lis  des tests comparatifs qui auraient tous tendance  dire que AVG c'est pas le top.

Maintenant si vous regarder d'un peu plus prs les diffrentes personnes qui l'ont effectivement comme anti-virus (et je fait parti du lot) : le resultat est tout autre : Rapport Qualit / Prix (Mois cher que pas cher  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  ) Y a pas mieux  :;):  

En rsum : AVG is good for you  ::D:

----------


## zooro

Pour moi, c'est NAV et Kerio depuis plusieurs annes. Et sans aucun problme jusque l.

Au boulot, je dois supporter McAfee Antivirus, et j'avoue que c'est parfois  la limite de l'intolrable tellement il fait ramer ma machine, surtout lors d'une dition de lien, quand il s'amuse  examiner tous les fichiers objets... Mais bon, il est sans doute mal configur.

----------


## leminipouce

> salut,
> bon alors je complete:
> *a la maison:*
> moi j'utilise ZoneAlarm c'est bien c'est gratuit (pas la version pro) c'est en franais .
> et je suis tanche !
> le lien sur 01net.com
> http://telecharger.01net.com/windows...hes/10024.html
> il faut insister le site est tres sollicit.
> pour tester l'tanchit de la machine :
> ...





> J'ai antivir comme anti virus et kerio comme firewall perso...
> 
> 
> Mais en fait antivir je le dsactive souvent   si :
> 
>  Le firewall est bien configur
>  On ouvre pas les fichiers joints de mails foireux
>  On tlcharge pas n'importe quoi sur le net
>  *On met  jours rgulirement windows avec windows update*
> ...


(Re)Bonjour tout le monde.

Sans vouloir lancer une quelconque polmique, ni un gros troll, j'aurais juste voulu savoir ce qui pousse 2 Microsoft MVP  ne pas utiliser le firewall Windows.
Je sais bien que chacun est lilbre de faire ce qu'il veut, mais j'ai du mal  croire qu'on puisse choisir un firewall pour autre chose que ses comptences. Bien sr, le choix se fait galement au regard de certains critres genre utilisation ressources, capacit d'intgration dans le systme ou encore facilit d'administration, mais justement le firewall XP il est plutt bien intgr au systme, et je pense qu'en tant que Microsoft MVP son administration ne vous fait pas trop peur.

Alors ici, c'est vraiment sur un plan technique que jaimerai comprendre les raisons de votre choix.

Cordialement.

PS : Je poste ici plutt qu'en MP car je pense que a peut interresser toute la communaut.

----------


## neo.51

Salut,

1)Quand j'ai post ce mssage le service pack 2 de windows XP n'tait pas sortit.
2)Je suis MVP ASP.NET, pas windows  :;): 
3)... et mme en tant que MVP ASP.NET je trouve qu'il y a des chose qui ne vont pas dans ASP.NET et je ne me gne pas pour le dire  :;): 


Pour en revennir au sujet maintenant j'utilise le firewall windows et surtout le routeur de ma freebox donc plus de problme de firewall et plus besoin de kerio (et maintenant j'utilise avast comme anti-visrus)

----------


## leminipouce

> 3)... et mme en tant que MVP ASP.NET je trouve qu'il y a des chose qui ne vont pas dans ASP.NET et je ne me gne pas pour le dire


Je suis 100% d'accord avec toi. Etre MVP ne veux pas dire que le produit est parfait !
En revanche je pensais que vos connaissance du produit justement vous permettaient un jugement disons plus "mure" voir plus objectif quand en plus on ragit comme toi  :;): 

Et merci pour ta rponse. J'attends celle de farscape maintenant, pour voir si lui aussi et pass sur le firewall WinXP avec le SP2.

Quand bien mme est-ce que tu pourrais m'expliquer ton choix ? (je me place maintenant de l'autre ct, pourquoi avoir abandonn Kerio au profit du firewall WinXP SP2 ?)

----------


## farscape

salut,
mme rponse que no  ::lol:: 
je suis MVP visual C++ pas Windows ..
le fait d'tre MVP ne nous enlve pas notre libre arbitre ..., 
en ce qui concerne le parefeu j'utilisais zone alarm avant d'tre MVP avant le sp2 et avant windows xp  ::lol:: .
de plus le parefeu de windows xp ne bloque pas en sortie, zonealarm oui.
ce probleme (si je ne me trompe pas) sera rgl sous vista ...


 ::D:

----------


## leminipouce

> le fait d'tre MVP ne nous enlve pas notre libre arbitre ...


Un fois de plus, 100% d'accord. Et heureusement !

Merci beaucoup pour vos rponses  ::D:

----------


## Betatesteur

Je vais me faire tout petit:
depuis mon dernier poste Concernant ce sujet, je suis pass entirement (pas de dual boot) sous suse 10.1 Linux et j'ai jamais eu besoin d'un antivirus. et pour le firewall celui de ma neufbox + les iptables de mon linux suffisent Amplement... ::mouarf::   donc adios Avast que j'adorais, chui pass du ct obscure de la force ::aie::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Dub

Moi j'utilise avast professionel (une version familiale exsite et elle fait la mme chose et en plus elle est gratuite!!!) il possde de nombreuse fonctionalit et il peut scaner les archives.  Et pour les spywares j'utilise  spywaredoctor.  Il n'y a pas de problme d'imconpatibilit entre les 2 et je n'ai jamais eu de problme

----------


## Alvaten

Moi j'ai Panda  la maison et Mc Affee au boulot

----------


## kOrt3x

On pourrai aussi ajouter l'AntiVirus NOD32, qui est pas mal aussi.

----------


## OverSlach34

Bonjour,

Personnellement j'utilise Norman. J'ai vot "autre" car il m'est impossible de donner un rel avis sur la qualit des logiciels en liste. Les qualits et les dfauts d'un logiciel ne se mesurent qu'aprs un temps d'utilisation  : souplesse de la configuration, ractivit de l'diteur, qualit de l'radication, gestion des exceptions, etc. 

A terme je pense utiliser un OS qui en terme de scurit offre une plus grande fiabilit !  :;):

----------


## Olivier Regnier

Sous Windows, j'utilise Kaspersky, il est vraiment chouette cet antivirus. Norton moyen moyen. Je ne veux pas tre dsagrable mais il y a 3 ans, j'ai install un Norton achet dans une fnac mais le problme rencontr tait le suivant: L'antivirus vrol donc inutilisable. Kaspersky coute un peu plus d'argent mais il fait un beau boulot. 

Pour le moment, je touche du bois mais je n'ai pas encore attrap de vilain virus. Ceci dit, j'ai la chance d'utiliser un autre systme d'exploitation, FreeBSD et je prfre honntement me lever le matin en n'ayant pas l'apprhension qu'un satan virus va faire joujou sur ma machine. Les utilisateurs de Windows, vous vivez constamment la peur au ventre avec vos virus, trojan, spyware et j'en passe. Je constate que vous aimez le risque.

++  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jannus

> Les utilisateurs de Windows, vous vivez constamment la peur au ventre avec vos virus, trojan, spyware et j'en passe. Je constate que vous aimez le risque.


T'es pas srieux l ?
Je suis sous Windows depuis qu'il existe (dbuts sous DOS) et je n'ai jamais t viruss.

Le comportement des utilisateurs et les parts de march de l'OS ont plus d'influence sur les risques potentiels que l'OS lui-mme. Aucun OS n'est sans faille  :;):

----------


## Olivier Regnier

Bah coute sans vouloir te vexer, si j'installe un systme autant en choisir un, stable. Sous Unix, cot virus, je n'en connais pas. A part la mise en place d'un pare-feu c'est tout. Lorsque vous installez Windows, il vous faut la panoplie (antivirus, pare-feu, anti spyware, anti truc, anti machin. A la longue c'est barbant. Tu passes plus de temps  vouloir scuriser ton systme,  vouloir supprimer toutes les merdes s'y trouvant et en sortie, on obtient un systme encore plus vulnrable qu'il tait avec l'installation par dfaut. Je me souviens du virus sasser. A peine connect au Web,  peine vrol. Laissez-moi rire s'il vous plat. Sous Unix ce virus, on ne l'a jamais vu. 

De plus les antivirus c'est comme les onduleurs, il y a  boire et  manger. Lorsque j'entends dire par exemple: bah moi je n'ai jamais t vrol, je rigole car il existe aujourd'hui des virus qui passe la barrire de vos antivirus et vous y voyez que du feu. Vous tes bards de virus mais non tant que mon antivirus n'a pas donn l'alerte, je n'ai pas de virus. Dtrompez-vous mais installer des logiciels sophistiqus sur vos ordinateurs pour obtenir une scurit minimale, c'est trs bien mais  quoi cela sert-il puisque le systme en lui-mme est un vrai gruyre.

++  ::mrgreen::

----------


## zooro

> Bah coute sans vouloir te vexer, si j'installe un systme autant en choisir un, stable. Sous Unix, cot virus, je n'en connais pas. A part la mise en place d'un pare-feu c'est tout. Lorsque vous installez Windows, il vous faut la panoplie (antivirus, pare-feu, anti spyware, anti truc, anti machin. A la longue c'est barbant. Tu passes plus de temps  vouloir scuriser ton systme,  vouloir supprimer toutes les merdes s'y trouvant et en sortie, on obtient un systme encore plus vulnrable qu'il tait avec l'installation par dfaut. Je me souviens du virus sasser. A peine connect au Web,  peine vrol. Laissez-moi rire s'il vous plat. Sous Unix ce virus, on ne l'a jamais vu. 
> 
> De plus les antivirus c'est comme les onduleurs, il y a  boire et  manger. Lorsque j'entends dire par exemple: bah moi je n'ai jamais t vrol, je rigole car il existe aujourd'hui des virus qui passe la barrire de vos antivirus et vous y voyez que du feu. Vous tes bards de virus mais non tant que mon antivirus n'a pas donn l'alerte, je n'ai pas de virus. Dtrompez-vous mais installer des logiciels sophistiqus sur vos ordinateurs pour obtenir une scurit minimale, c'est trs bien mais  quoi cela sert-il puisque le systme en lui-mme est un vrai gruyre.
> ++


Eh bien, ce que tu dis est partiellement juste, mais partiellement seulement.

Si tu installes une distribution de Linux  un utilisateur lambda, il l'utilisera comme il utilise Windows actuellement, c'est  dire en n'utilisant que le compte root. Du coup, la plupart des protections sur lesquelles est base la scurit de Linux s'croulent. Comme pour Windows.
D'ailleurs, si tu tlcharges un soft pour Linux, qu'est-ce qui te dit qu'il ne contient pas de spyware ?
Si un jour Linux est utilis autant que Windows, j'imagine que des virus, vers, ou autres saloperies y feront leur apparition.

Comme Guardian, je suis sous Windows, et mes PC n'ont jamais t vrols. Mais j'utilise aussi Linux  la fois chez moi et au boulot.
Je ne dis pas que l'un est mieux que l'autre, mais que l'utilisateur est la premire faille des OS.

----------


## Olivier Regnier

Il ne faut pas exagr non plus. L'histoire du compte root, ce sont les rgles de base  connatre avant d'installer un systme Unix/Linux. Qui ne sait pas aujourd'hui qu'il ne faut jamais utiliser l'utilisateur root pour excuter un environnement graphique et les applications qui s'en suivent. 

Dans tous les guides utilisateurs, c'est indiqu mais encore faut-il lire la documentation avant d'installer un systme afin d'viter les mauvaises surprises. Je ne sais pas si Microsoft fournit un guide utilisateur. Vous allez me dire pas besoin, ce systme est tellement facile  prendre en main. Tellement facile que vous tes toujours emmerds n'est-ce pas ?

++  ::mrgreen::

----------


## zooro

> Il ne faut pas exagr non plus. L'histoire du compte root, ce sont les rgles de base  connatre avant d'installer un systme Unix/Linux. Qui ne sait pas aujourd'hui qu'il ne faut jamais utiliser l'utilisateur root pour excuter un environnement graphique et les applications qui s'en suivent. 
> 
> Dans tous les guides utilisateurs, c'est indiqu mais encore faut-il lire la documentation avant d'installer un systme afin d'viter les mauvaises surprises. Je ne sais pas si Microsoft fournit un guide utilisateur. Vous allez me dire pas besoin, ce systme est tellement facile  prendre en main. Tellement facile que vous tes toujours emmerds n'est-ce pas ?
> 
> ++


Idem sous Windows. Ce sont les rgles de base de ne pas utiliser le compte Administrateur pour un usage courant. C'est prcis par Microsoft.
Et tout le monde est au courant aussi. Mais personne ne le fait. Parce que c'est plus simple d'utiliser le compte qui a tous les droits.
Donc, si ces utilisateurs installaient Linux, ils feraient comme avec Windows : ils utiliseraient le compte root. Donc ton argument tombe, mme si le systme est plus sr, a ne sert  rien si l'utilisateur laisse la porte ouverte... n'est-ce pas ?  :;): 

Quant  Kapersky, je l'avais install, mais impossible d'utiliser le PC normalement aprs a. Il ralentissait tellement le systme que j'ai prfr le dsinstaller.

----------


## Olivier Regnier

Je connais beaucoup de gens qui se dirigent vers Unix/Linux car ils dtestent Windows. C'est honteux d'entendre ce type de propos. J'utilise FreeBSD car j'aime la philosophie de BSD et je ne me suis pas tourn vers ce systme car je dteste Windows. 

J'aime le monde Unix. Je n'utilise pas le compte root  tort et  travers. C'est comme Linux, il ne faut pas croire, c'est aussi pourri que Windows. Les gens aiment bien dire "ou vous savez quoi, je suis un geek un pure et dure pourquoi bah j'utilise Linux car Windows c'est de la merde". 

C'est d'une stupidit. Au lieu de se dire, nous allons revenir en arrire et developpez un systme correcte et bah non vous engraissez tous ces bovins qu'ils veulent faire une chose, gagner du fric. Idem pour Linux, au lieu de contribuer au dveloppement du systme afin d'en corriger les imperfections, non vous l'utilisez comme des bourrins en ne sachant mme pas que l'utilisateur root sert uniquement pour des tches administratives. 

Vous tes de simples utilisateurs et cela ne va pas plus loin. Aimer un systme c'est le comprendre, contribuer  son dveloppement et pas le laisser tomber lorsque quelque chose ne va pas. Actuellement, je me pose toujours la mme question pourquoi utiliser un systme dfaillant en sachant que de l'autre cot, on vous propose un systme gratuit stable et performant et sans virus. Un peu de temps  perdre, alors cherchez l'erreur.

----------


## Jannus

> Vous tes de simples utilisateurs et cela ne va pas plus loin


Tu t'avances l  :;): 




> Lorsque j'entends dire par exemple: bah moi je n'ai jamais t vrol, je rigole car il existe aujourd'hui des virus qui passe la barrire de vos antivirus et vous y voyez que du feu


Idem
Tu prjuges de l'incapacit de tes interlocuteurs, c'est pas beau  :;): 

Il n'est pas ncessaire de participer au dveloppement d'un OS pour le connatre. Mme si personne, je crois, ne peut se venter de connatre Windows " fond", mme chez Microsoft.

En ce qui concerne l'utilisation d'un systme stable et performant, je suppose que tu n'as jamais utils W2K ou XP de manire intensive pour prtendre que ces OS ne sont pas stables ?

Quand  la raison de "prfrer" un OS Microsoft, elle est simple : le boulot.
J'ai vu des centaines de PC dans ma vie professionnelle et  part quelques Mac dans les universits et quelques Linux, gnralement des serveurs Net, je n'ai jamais rencontr que du DOS, du Windows et quelque rares OS/2. Donc, le choix ne dpend pas forcment de l'OS mais du march qu'il ouvre.

----------


## Olivier Regnier

> Il n'est pas ncessaire de participer au dveloppement d'un OS pour le connatre. Mme si personne, je crois, ne peut se venter de connatre Windows " fond", mme chez Microsoft.


Il faut arrter de jouer sur les mots. Le dveloppement de FreeBSD est en progression constante grce au milliers de dveloppeurs  travers le monde, des passionns qui ont une chose en tte, proposer un systme dont le code est nickel afin d'avoir en sortie un os stable et performant. Quel est ma place dans tout a, je participe d'une certaine faon en y rapportant des rapports de bugs, j'apporte des modifications au code source (rare) mais cela arrive. Bien entendu, je suis inscrit sur les mailing lists afin justement de rgler certains problmes et tout cet ensemble permet l'voluion de cet os. 



> En ce qui concerne l'utilisation d'un systme stable et performant, je suppose que tu n'as jamais utils W2K ou XP de manire intensive pour prtendre que ces OS ne sont pas stables ?


Comment veux-tu utiliser ces systmes de manire intensive ? Un test trs simple, pas besoin de chercher loin. Windows XP connect 24h/24 pendant une semaine, nombre total de dconnexion 16. Mme test sous Unix = 0. J'ai hte de voir les questions qui vont tre poser au sujet de Windows Vista. J'espre que nous rirons ensemble.

Le problme avec Windows et c'est malheureux  dire mais c'est la ralit, lors de la sortie d'un nouvel os, il faut tout rapprendre, savoir comment supprimer les mouchards et autres machins sans intrt, vous avez dit mouchard mais non Microsoft est trs honnte. Sous Unix/Linux pas besoin de se prendre la tte c'est toujours le mme systme. Enfin bref, je ne veux influencer personne, alors faites le bon choix.

++  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jannus

> Il faut arrter de jouer sur les mots. Le dveloppement de FreeBSD est en progression constante grce au milliers de dveloppeurs  travers le monde


Ce n'est rien  ct des millions de bta-testeurs de Microsoft.
Qui ont, en plus, le plaisir de payer leur OS en dveloppement  :;): 

Liste des 330 dveloppeurs de FreeBSD.

----------


## Olivier Regnier

> Ce n'est rien  ct des millions de bta-testeurs de Microsoft. Qui ont, en plus, le plaisir de payer leur OS en dveloppement


Je trouve a gnial d'avoir des millions de bta-testeurs pour cet OS. D'ailleurs le rsultat s'en fait ressentir  ::rire::  

Payer pour un systme qui tient la route, oui je suis d'accord, mais l, ce n'est pas le cas.



> Liste des 330 dveloppeurs de FreeBSD.


Nous ne sommes pas des millions mais nous vous proposons un systme propre et de qualit.

++  ::mrgreen::

----------


## zooro

> Comment veux-tu utiliser ces systmes de manire intensive ? Un test trs simple, pas besoin de chercher loin. Windows XP connect 24h/24 pendant une semaine, nombre total de dconnexion 16. Mme test sous Unix = 0. J'ai hte de voir les questions qui vont tre poser au sujet de Windows Vista. J'espre que nous rirons ensemble.


Mon PC sous WinXP est allum 24h/24, 7j/7, uptime de 21 jours (je l'ai teint pendant mes derniers congs). Idem pour mon PC sous Fedora. Ils sont tous les 2 connects au net en permanence. Idem pour mon PC sous Windows au boulot.
Tu voulais dire quoi par "nombre total de dconnexion 16" ?




> Le problme avec Windows et c'est malheureux  dire mais c'est la ralit, lors de la sortie d'un nouvel os, il faut tout rapprendre, savoir comment supprimer les mouchards et autres machins sans intrt, vous avez dit mouchard mais non Microsoft est trs honnte. Sous Unix/Linux pas besoin de se prendre la tte c'est toujours le mme systme. Enfin bref, je ne veux influencer personne, alors faites le bon choix.


Mes parents (qui n'y connaissent absolument rien) utilisent Windows depuis la version 3.1. Ils n'ont jamais suivi de formation, et je n'ai jamais eu besoin de leur expliquer quoi que ce soit concernant Windows.
Par contre, moi, j'ai suivi des cours pour pouvoir utiliser Linux...




> Nous ne sommes pas des millions mais nous vous proposons un systme propre et de qualit.


Et je suppose que vous validez le code de toutes les applications qui sont installes par les utilisateurs de votre systme  :;): 
Donc si je dveloppe une appli bourre de failles et contenant un spyware, un utilisateur lambda de FreeBSD ne pourra pas l'installer et le spyware ne fonctionnera pas ?

Parce que la plupart des soucis rencontrs par les utilisateurs de Windows viennent des applis qui y sont installes...

----------


## Olivier Regnier

Je ne suis pas committer pour le projet FreeBSD, mais si tu dveloppes comme un bourrin ton application, elle ne sera pas retenue et je penses mme qu'elle ira directement /dev/null. 

Pour te mettre au parfum deux petites minutes, il n'y a pas de spyware ni de virus sous Unix et s'il en existe, je n'en ai jamais vu. C'est tout de mme plus agrable d'installer un systme qui ne necssite pas d'antivirus, d'anti trojan, d'anti spyware voir xp-antispy et j'en passe. Nous avons seulement besoin du moins je parle de mon propre rseau d'un pare-feu. Installation par dfaut de Windows XP ~2GO tandis que FreeBSD (minimal) ~100Mo. 

La politique que j'ai adopt c'est installer ce dont j'ai besoin ni plus ni moins. Sous Windows, la plupart des applications installes par dfaut sont inutiles. Il n'y a pas que Windows et Linux et heureusement. Si vous avez quelques minutes devant vous, ayez la curiosit de voir un peu plus loin que Windows et vous ne serez pas dus.

++  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jannus

> La politique que j'ai adopt c'est installer ce dont j'ai besoin ni plus ni moins.


Tu crois tre le seul dans le cas ?




> Si vous avez quelques minutes devant vous, ayez la curiosit de voir un peu plus loin que Windows et vous ne serez pas dus.


Encore une fois, tu prjuges de l'incomptence des autres.
Qui te dis que nous n'avons test que Windows ?




> Nous ne sommes pas des millions mais nous vous proposons un systme propre et de qualit.


Attendons de voir cet OS sur 10 millions de PC de part le monde pour le vanter  :;):

----------


## Alvaten

Personnellement j'entends depuis plusieurs anne presque chaque jour des amis ou collgue qui dbatte sur "Windows Vs Linux" et je pense que ce n'est pas prs de s'arrter. 
Chaque OS  ses avantages et ses inconvnients qui conviennent plus ou moins  certains utilisateurs. Je pense donc que dbattre sur un sujet comme celui ci est stupide, il reviendrai au mme de dbattre sur un sujet comme  les pommes cest meilleur que les poires .

----------


## Olivier Regnier

Premirement, je ne dbat pas sur Windows / Linux car je n'utilise ni l'un ni l'autre et FreeBSD est un systme drive Unix. Ma rponse  ce sujet est tranche mais ce n'est pas le sujet principal de ce thread mme si j'ai volontairement dbord.

Guardian: lorsque je parle "installer ce dont j'ai besoin c'est procder  une installation minimale du systme et ensuite ajouter les programmes favoris. Hors sous Windows c'est impossible car avec l'installation par dfaut, tu te retrouves avec par exemple Internet Explorer, Window Media Player etc...

Guardian: si tu as test un autre systme que Windows, je veux bien avoir ton avis sur le systme en question.

Guardian: il ne faut pas s'inquiter pour bsd, nous avanons doucement mais srement.

Alvaten: tout est stupide avec vous, je veux que vous me montrez que vous aimez votre systme d'exploitation, je veux tre convaincu de pouvoir l'utiliser un jour.  Allez-y c'est le moment. Si j'avais  choisir un systme comme Windows que me prconiserez-vous ? Et pourquoi ?

Pour recentrer un peu le sujet, Kaspersky Internet Security regroupe en un seul programme: un anti-virus, pare-feu, un anti-spam et d'autres.

++  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Vow

Pareil pour BitDefender... qui n'apparat pas dans la liste des logiciels du sondage. Dommage parce qu'au niveau efficacit (au niveau de l'antivirus au moins), il vaut bien Kaspersky et personnellement je prfre le systme de mise  jour (qui ne freeze pas le systme pendant quelques minutes).

----------


## valarko

En antivirus gratuit, je trouve que c'est avast le meilleur.

Moi, j'utilise un payant qui fait aussi firewall et anti-spam, je pense que son nom c'est antivirus kit(avk) (je pense que la firme est allemande). Il est premier dans un magazine qui faisait des tests sur dse antivirus.

----------


## Ramdoulou

Nod32 sans hesitation.

Analyses hyper efficaces, j'ai pas encore vu d'anti-virus qui puisse rivaliser.

----------


## newboy19

salut  tous 
moi franchement j ai essay tous ces antivirus et le seul qui m a vraiment convaincu c AVAST 4.7 Pro , ses avantages sont " sa vitesses de rponse  et plus a il ne ralentit pas le PC au contraire des autres antivirus y en a qui ragit moins vite "norton" et y en a qui ralenti le PC"kaspersky" et y en a qui n est pas du tout performant  .
conseil : essayez-le et vous verrez la diffrence .

----------


## outan

Salut tout le monde !

Personnellement, sous windoze, j'utilise, Avast comme anti-virus, qui m'a l'air bien et gratuit. comme firewall, j'utilise Sygate, mais j'en cherche un autre parce qu'il me semble que les mises  jour ne se font plus depuis un bon moment, quand je clique sur le lien pour mettre  jour, je me retrouve sur une page du site de Symantec(?), et vu que je suis allergique  Norton...

J'ai essay Kerio, mais je pense que j'avais du le configurer comme un macaque parce qu'il laissait quasiment tout passer sans me demander mon avis alors que je lui avais bien prcis... de plus j'ai entendu parler d'une incompatibilit avec Avast (dsol si on en parle plus haut mais je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de me taper les 18 pages du thread :/).

Evidemment, je me tape aussi tous les antispywares, genre Ad-Aware, Spybot, et un passage sur secuser.com quand j'ai un doute sur la "propret" du systme.

Je ne m'avancerai pas  dire que ceux que j'utilise sont les meilleurs, c'est juste que je cherche une solution pas chre (gratuite?) pour protger mes 2 pc en attendant de tout migrer sous Nux . Je louche sur BitDefender, parce qu'il permet une licence pour 2 postes et m'a l'air bien efficace...

----------


## mask_tunisien

Ben, pour moi c'est Kapersky antivirus le meilleur, mais je ne trouve vraiment pas un anti-virus bien capable.

*[Translation powered by Vw  ]*

----------


## scualm

bien capable? antiviruskit est un peu devin sur les bords, il essaie d'anticiper un peu le code malicieux mais sans plus, dailleurs c'est un bon antivirus  :;):

----------


## julius0123

Bonjour tt le monde! 
 mon avis le meilleur antivirus gratuit est selon moi un logiciel d'aol nomm :

Active virus shield
Il utilise le moteur de Kapersky qui est un trs bon antivirus lui ossi
je lai essay et maintenant j'ai adopt
voila
@+  ::):   ::):

----------


## Maverick360

De mon ct:

Mcafee Virus scan entreprise 

Zonealarme ( le gratuit pas le pro ) ::P:  

Sinon, j'utilise Ad-Aware, search & Destroy et Popup Destroy
(et le super par feu windows  ::roll::  )

mais tout sa n'a pas l'air de bien empecher un certain virus ou trojan, j'site... ::evilred::   de m'avoir contamin et je n'arrive pas  m'en dbarasser  ::evilred::  
C'est  cause de win antivirus 2006 qui est en faite un virus/trojan  ::aie::  
et ce n'est pas eavec mes faible connaissance informatique que je vais m'en dbarasser ::roll::  
Mais bon, peut etre qu'un jour je trouverais un moyen de l'enlever....

----------


## Borus

En antivirus, NOD32 ou Kaspersky. (une petite prfrence pour NOD32 plus lger).
En firewall, par le pass j'utilisais Kerio, mais depuis que je suis sur Vista j'utilise simplement le parefeu intgr  Windows.
Dernier bouclier: un peu de rflexion quand on surf pour ne pas atterir n'importe o, et avec ca je ne me rappelle pas du dernier Virus qui m'a infest.  ::):

----------


## Epistocles

> En antivirus, NOD32 ou Kaspersky. (une petite prfrence pour NOD32 plus lger).
> En firewall, par le pass j'utilisais Kerio, mais depuis que je suis sur Vista j'utilise simplement le parefeu intgr  Windows.
> Dernier bouclier: un peu de rflexion quand on surf pour ne pas atterir n'importe o, et avec ca je ne me rappelle pas du dernier Virus qui m'a infest.


 ::mrgreen::  sous windows : Nod32 et kerio

j'ai eu des tonnes de trojans tous plus pourris les uns que les autres, ma copine pareil, qui sont passs  travers les anti-virus que j'avais auparavant et que j'avais essays. 

depuis que j'ai nod32 : je n'ai jamais plus eu le moindre souci , elle non plus  ::yaisse2::  

lger, simple, configurable, complet, ultra-efficace, remises  jours bi-quotidiennes automatiques .....

ah oui, j'oubliais : TeaTimer en tche de fond, bien sr (le shield de Spybot S&D).

du temps de IE j'utilisais spyguard & compagnie, mais j'ai laiss tomber.

----------


## Louis Griffont

En perso Avast Free Edition et Kerio (mme cout  ::lol::  )

Au boulot Avast Pro

Le FW est grer par le proxy sous Linux, je ne saurais vous dire lequel !

----------


## Jean-Philippe Dub

SONDAGE TERMIN MERCI DE CONSULTER LES DERNIERS SONDAGES ICI

----------

